# Severe pain in foot arches?



## Endiku

Alright, just a tad bit of backround information- I'm 16, not overweight all, and I'm extremely active. I'm out working on the farm 5-6 days out of the week and usually spend 15-20 hours out there on a normal week. My job is to feed (includes lifting and carrying 50 lb feed bags across our 30 acre farm), repair fencing, school horses, and WALK. I walk anywhere from 12-15 miles a week (I've kept track with a walkometer) doing therapy lessons and trail walks with our disabled children, which I love, but its over very uneven ground and often mud.

And so, ofcourse...my feet hurt. I know its normal for your legs/feet to be sore after that much activity, but in the past few months after I get home, I'll start having severe pain the arch and balls of my feed, to where I can't talk or move until they stop. They'll last anywhere from 30 seconds to two minutes each, and will happen repeatedly. It hurts to touch them at that point but I do massage them to try and relax them, which sometimes helps. I also ice and/or use heat on them and take aleve. However, this is just patching the problem, not fixing it. I'm almost 100% sure that the reason I'm having these pains is because of my boots. I HAVE to wear boots while out on the farm (snakes, ants, leading the horses...) but the boots that I have are killing my feet. They're just $40 zip up Ariat Paddock boots and they have very little support because they arent made for this sort of thing. They're pieces of crap though, if you ask me.

So, I'm in the market for some new boots. Or inlays to put in my boots. Or both xD I don't want to pay more than $70, if at all possible. What I want to know is what kind of boots you guys wear, how they are on your feet as far as comfort/support go, and if you'd recommend them. I need some boots that can withstand going in the mud or the other extreme- rocky ground, LOTS of miles put on them, and general hard use. But I also need to be able to ride in them, since I generally dont have time to switch shoes. Be warned that I wear a size 5 though, which makes it even trickier xD

Also, is there anything that I can take/do to make the pains go away or atleast lessen when I'm having them, besides what I'm doing now? o.o its not exactly a pleasent thing to deal with.


----------



## churumbeque

You may need some arch support. I have custom orthotics. I also have a pair of 260.00 ariats for the days I am on my feet alot and they help tremendously.


----------



## englishaqh

Heyyy!
I'm sorry that you are going through that. Foot pain is one of the most annoying things. I am a flat footed rider with biiiig (women's 11, big in my opinion haha) feet and it can be tough sometimes. I agree with the other person... arch support is a big thing. If it is bothering you a lot, and it sounds like it is to me, I would recommend seeing a podiatrist. They can give you the best advice. So while I have some suggestions, I'm not a doctor and don't have that much knowledge about feet except for what I've found out myself so that's my #1 suggestion.. see a doctor if possible!! You could go to the drugstore and pick up some arch supports. I got a pair from my school for $20 and put them in my riding boots and just left them there. I also have a pair of custom made prescriptions but when I worked out in them my feet hurt later so I haven't worn them in a while (which is not a good thing haha) because I'm supposed to go and get them adjusted. So basically the more you are able to spend, the better item you will get. This doesn't sound like it is your problem, but I also got a larger size of riding boot to give me some more room. That helped me out too. I hope you feel better!


----------



## Speed Racer

As churumbeque said, sounds like you need arch supports. Do you have really high arches? They definitely need more support than regular, cheap boots supply.


----------



## Endiku

Ah, ok. So if I were to just buy some good boots and arch supports, that might help? Mom and I have talked about buying arch supports, but were really just clueless as to which ones were worth buying. Walkmart has that thing that you step on and it gives you a number for a $75 pair of supports, but I figured it was more of a gimmick than anything. Have any of you heard anything about them? Then theres the cheap $10, $15, etc ones- but I wasnt sure those were all too great either. I guess I'm just going to have to buck up and buy some though, this isn't something that I really want to igore, even if I dont have the money to be spending on this right now.

A specialist and perscription shoes would probably have to be last option though, unfortunately. I can risk spending a bit on new shoes and supports, but we're under a lot of financial stress right now and I'd hate to ask mom to spend that.

My arches don't look irregularely high to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You need inserts.. the ones by Dr. Scholls that are designed for "workers" are AMAZING.. omg! I have huge feet (10) so that's what I went with because they didn't have a lady version that appealed to me.

I wear them in my riding boots. That + Ariat technology = HAPPY feet

Okay here's the link

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dr.-Scholl-s-Massaging-Gel-Work-Insoles-for-Men/10418641

I'm NOT a man, but I have huge feet but they seriously helped me. I'm in heaven when I put those in my working boots :wink:


----------



## ozarkmama

Spenco makes good insoles with arch supports. Stay away from any type of shoe without good arch support even when away from the farm.(flip flops are especially bad) You can also try exercises to help. Even though the following link says heel pain, it is all related:
Heel Pain Exercises & Heel Pain Stretches


----------



## Endiku

Those look fantastic, Sky! Unfortunately, I think they're going to be way too big for me :/ I wear a 5 in most shoes, and I think a mens 8-10 wouldn't fit. I'll look and see what Dr. Scholls has at our store though that might work, and go from there  they're very reasonably priced!


Heh, I'm pretty bad about that. When not working I'm always either barefoot or wearing flipflops, converse, or moccasins- none of which have good support. Its so hard to give those up though, I love all three! xD Thanks so much for the link too. I'll take a look at it!


----------



## englishaqh

Yes -- it's a good idea. Hey, do what you _can._ If you can go to the drugstore and get the most affordable insoles, then do that. See, for me, I've had problems with my feet for years (nothing serious though). If it bothers you for a while or to the point that you are struggling a lot then maybe you could see a doctor if it was affordable, or ask your primary care physician for advice. It doesn't seem like you've been complaining about the issue for a while since you said it was while you were at work, correct? so I wouldn't worry too much for now. Cheap insoles are probably a good thing to try and a nice way to go.  Happy feet!


----------



## Endiku

Yeah, it just started recently- and generally only after a hard day of work (mostly Saturdays, our busiest day, then Sunday since it still hurts from the day before, and Tuesdays). Otherwise its just achiness if I do too much, not full out pain. That I can easily deal with 

I'll go out this week and get some supports, then go from there. I really need a new pair of boots right too, since the ones I have were stepped on by a certain colt with no concept of personal space, and have three or four nice sized holes in them xD so I'll probably put off putting them in until I can get some boots.

Now that I have the supports thing worked out, how about you guys tell me about the boots you wear? ^_^ I'm wanting some nice western ones for once instead of paddock boots, but I'm open to look at anything!


----------



## uflrh9y

I agree with everyone. But to help you with the pain you are in now take golf balls, put them in the freezer, then when they are super cold sit in a chair and roll the golf balls on the floor with the arch of your foot.

Also, give up the flip flops.  Get a good pair of sneakers.


----------



## calicokatt

Well, everyone has their own experience. I know my mom benefits greatly from her custom orthotics. If your family has health insurance, it would very likely cover it. 

As for me... If I wear any one pair of shoes for too long, my feet hurt. Like, seriously can't walk hurt. I'm on my feet all day for work (housekeeper) so you'd think I'd be used to it, but every year when we do fair (4-h, 5 days of non stop standing and walking), my feet are in absolute agony! Last year I tried something new. Instead of bringing 5 pairs of boots (one for each day) I brought my flip flops and every second that I didn't have to be in the boots, I switched for the flip flops. Voila! No pain. It took me a while to realize that although I'm on my feet all day anyway, I'm always barefoot. ALWAYS. My feet are much happier without shoes at all, but since we can't do that at fair, flip flops were my solution. 

If the insoles don't help (and I would try those first, as they seem to work for more people than going barefoot does), and you can't afford to go to a podiatrist, I'd try spending as much time as you can barefoot, and see if it helps.


----------



## uflrh9y

True. I guess I should not have made the blanket statement about flip flops. It depends on the foot. It just sounded from her post like it was an arch problem kind of like Plantar Fasciitis which is what I have and is very common. The worst thing to do is to wear shoes that are flat and have no support. But again, I assumed a lot in the post.


----------



## NdAppy

I don't think it has been mentioned yet, but I would suggest seeing a chiro. Not all arch pain is related to foot or shoe issues. Arch pain is also related to out of alignment hips and back. I know. I deal with it all the time having scoliosis. I know when my hips are way out of whack due to arch pain, which goes away with an adjustment. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## tinyliny

If you have what is called "Plantar Faciatis" then this will apply to you:

After you sit for awhile, or after sleeping , and you stand and put weight on your feet, they will hurt. As you walk , they "warm up" and hurt less for a bit, but then as the day wears on they will start to hurt more.

If you have PF, as I do, then walking barefoot will not be a good thing, . . not until the problem is well in remission.

If you wear soft shoes like flip flops, stop for a while. Look for shoes with really solid, hard shoes (like a steel shanked boot) with a "rocker" shape built into them.
For around the house, wear either Dansko clogs or get a kind of slipper that has a good arch built into it, such as a Haflinger (a German brand that have nice support. They feel like heaven). 

When you are out working, you need to wear good shoes. Sorry, if it means taking the time to change from walking boots to riding boots, then you will need to do this. For walking around the barn and on this uneven ground, get a pair of really firm soled hiking boots. Or, the kind of heavy work boots a farrier might wear. put insoles in them. Don't use cheap Spenco ones. Use Superfeet. OR, go to a Podiatrist and get custom ones made.

All this costs money, but pain in your feet is at the absolute foundation of wellbeing, and this is worth a LOT , isn't it?


----------



## Endiku

Thanks for all of the information and advice, everyone! I'll have to try the golf balls.

Its just so hard for me to want to give up my shoes xD though I don't care all too much about everything else that I wear, I've always worn the cutest shoes I can find...even if they're terrible for my feet, like the converse are. I know I'm going to have to though, if I dont want this getting worse or costing even MORE money. 

I'm also huge on being barefoot, which- again, is bad for me. I won't even wear socks around the house most of the time, because it bothers me. Thinking about it, its no wonder they're hurting. I take terrible care of them!

I'll look into buying some hiking boots rather than riding boots, if you guys think it will help. They're probably more resistant to the mud and puddles I slog through regularely anyways. I have some steel toed Brazos working boots that have good support...or would if they fit me. They're a size too big so they give me blisters. I need to stop walking around in my rubber boots and broken boots at work, hide the flipflops from myself, and reserve the Converse for just wearing occasionally when I wont be standing around much. What do you guys think about the Nikes that everyone has been wearing lately as a choice of tennis shoe? I like the bright color selections of those, and they look like they might support better than my current shoes.

You know what the strange thing is? The one pair of shoes that my feet rarely hurt in is my old VERY broke in nylon Jazz/dance shoes. They're just a solid heel, then pretty much a normal slipper, but they're super comfortable. Its like being barefoot so I love it. I dont really understand why they feel better than shoes that would have support though  its a bit strange.

NdAppy, thanks for the suggestion. I've never been to a chiropractor before (mom hates them for some reason? Something about one almost killing her mom) but I've heard a lot of good about them. If a change in shoes doesnt help, I'll definitely check that out.

Tiny- it sounds like that is probably atleast close to what I have. I hate wearing shoes around the house but its worth a try


----------



## Cat

I was diagnosed with plantars fasiatis a few years ago when I was working at a job that had me on my feat 10 hours a day non-stop walking on concrete and going up and down 4 flights of stairs while pushing and lifting. It came along with some arch dropping and bone spurs. Thankfully the spurs are angled in such a manner that as long as my foot is not inflammed they do not bother me. 

It was explained to me that the plantars faciatis is a type of tendonitis of the foot. I ended up in physical therapy for mind, but a few things you can do at home to help. 

1 - roll your foot over a can of food or frozen bottle first thing in the morning. It will help stretch out your tendons. This is best done if you do it before you even step foot out of bed - so I always had a can of green beans by the bed. LOL.

2- Make a circle with your big toe so that your whole foot rolls both left and right 10-20 times each.

3- write the alphabet in the air with your big toe - again making sure its your foot that moves and not your whole leg. 

4- stand with your toes on a step and let your heels drop. You should feel stretching through your foot and calf muscles.

I also had bands that they had me doing exercises with to pull back on my foot, but I think these above actually helped more than the bands did. These will help stretch those muscles. And like everyone else has said - good arch support is a must. If it still continues to hurt you might want to visit with a foot doctor and make sure you don't have spurs or something else that is making the issue worse.


----------



## churumbeque

My heel spur has been hurting lately and I remembered a trick that might help you. Take some gauze and athletic tape and tape the gauze in your arch. It will support it and make it feel much better.


----------

